# New Jersey Air Museums. AIR Victory Lumbarton NJ



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

I'll post these as they are small museums many of us will never get to see. I don't know how many menbers are in the area of South Jersey but maybe this fall we could have a meet up to tour a couple if Covid does not shut things down again.

This air museum in Southern/Central New Jersey near Medford just off the NJ turnpike I have been visiting for years. Started by a gentleman who had a F86 at the same airport and had big plans, they died when his Saber crashed. HIs wife who I understand never really cared for his hobby sold the business that was providing a lot of the funds and left town soon after. So they have struggle on these many years, but have a dedicated following.


*It is not a large place but it has many unique items not found in other museums. It has a now completed 1:1 scale Me-109. And we think we build models.  Pictures found below. will post in two submissions. 

I encourage everyone to go to any local military museum, be it air land or sea this summer and take your friends, kids or grandchildren. The more the better. Many of these places depend on admissions and donations as state funding is not provided for most. Some do have well off patrons but not all. When they pass the families often don't give a hoot about these places other than what they might be able to sell the land and buildings for. They have not had an airshow at the field in some time so this hurts their attendance . *






Located at the local airport They used to have an airshow . Not far away is another rarity a fly in campground.










A lot of great models and a library for research that rivals anything Ive seen this side of the USAF museum bookstore.









































THAT IS A 1:1 SCALE...... .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

Second Post . They now have a unique exhibit that they hope to restore. See if anyone reconizes it.






















This is a pedal car the same man who built the 1:1 Me109 built for his children when they were little . They are grown men today with their own famlies. There is a lot of talent out there

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

last few








another 1:1 scale











Found some older pics. ...The Starfighter is no longer there but it was a beauty I'll have to ask where it went. 











I did not notice the tractor either on the last trip . Maybe it was a loaner as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------

